# Molasses and BioBiz...



## TheBudFather (May 5, 2008)

Im using the *Bio-Bizz Nutrients* range grow and bloom only... in *Canna Bio-Terra Plus*.... and also House & Garden *Batmix* X *Canna Bio-Terra Plus*..... I'm considering using molasses in my Bloom feed but im not sure how much to use... Has anyone got any info....??:joint:  can anyone show me some good molasses products?


----------



## snuggles (May 5, 2008)

Blackstrap molasses, 2 tsp. per gallon if I remember correctly. Check out that BioBiz though it may have molasses in it already.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 6, 2008)

IM watching


----------



## Killertea08 (May 7, 2008)

Molasses is a great additive to your fertilizer I use 2tablespoons but I warm it up a little then mix it in to ph corrected water to dissolve it a little because its really thick.  Try making compost tea and add molasses you get some crazy growth man.  I always use tea


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 8, 2008)

http://www.getupandgrow.ie/pdfs/biobizz_product_guidelines.pdf

According to this, both Bio-Grow and Bio-Bizz are derived from molasses.


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

I just saw Bio Bizz has some 5 liter bottles now. Also how do you like the H&G Mix? I use their nutes and love them but I was curious how there soil mix is?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 10, 2008)

Been getting the 5 litre bottles for a while now. They even have 10 litre bottles.


----------



## snuggles (May 10, 2008)

IDK, first time I ever saw it here, it has me a bit excited for my Coco grows.


----------

